# How hot is too hot to ride?



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

For me, it's less about the actual temperature and more about the humidity. Here it was 91 with a heat index of 101 and a dew point of 76. That tells me that humidity is very high and, in my mind, it's not safe to work a horse hard. In areas where it's a drier heat, it may be easier to work a horse, but I don't know since I live in Ohio. I don't typically ride if it's above 90 with a humidity of 70% or more. Once it's above 70% and hot, it becomes unsafe for me to ride, and I don't want to put a horse through that. That's my thought on it.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Yeah I normally watch the humidity. It's been really bad here lately, I feel like we are in a drought.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

It's usually >80 humidity around my place and 90 degrees. It's hard to have a cut off when the conditions are like that most of the time. In the very late afternoon --an hour before sunset-- the temperature will go down to about 85. There is also a window of lower 80s during the wee hours of the morning. However, I can't make it out to ride at 6:00 am, so I must ride in the heat of the day.

Typically, I'll wait until it's 93 or so before I head out in the afternoons and ride until dark. If it's hotter than that, nothing I can do about it but stay in the shade.

My horses are well conditioned and use to the heat, however. I would NEVER ride a horse that wasn't fit or was unused to the heat in that kind of weather.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Where I am, our high heat is usually coupled with humidity. If I break into a sweat just by being outside walking around, I will not ride. Likewise if my horse is sweating just standing out in the pasture.
I would not have a problem doing a leisurely ride in a dry heat, if there is some cover from extended sun duration. For example, I would ride in the woods where there is lots of shade. 
Hm, maybe a perfect day for a beach ride/swim!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know, sometimes I wonder if a dry heat isn't worse for the horse. We are the exact opposite of most of you guys, normal 100+ temps in the summer and 25% humidity on a humid day :lol:. I've noticed that when a horse sweats in conditions like that, the sweat dries _very_ quickly and I wonder if they are getting _any_ cooling off done before it evaporates.

Anyway, I normally ride so long as I am comfortable (if it's too hot for me, then it's too hot for the horse). I'll normally avoid above 110 or below 5% humidity. That's just too hard on lungs and nasal passages. When it's really hot, I just keep a close eye on them and make sure that they are getting enough to drink. I've yet to have one have a heat related problem.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I agree, I don't like it if my horse is standing in his paddock sweating and if that's the case he gets a bath but, I won't ride if I can't breath or break a sweat. I haven't rode in the past couple of weeks because, it's been so hot. I usually wait until late in the afternoon (around 6 or 7) to ride and he gets a bath afterwards if he's really sweaty. 

I wish there was a beach or a lake around our area, that'd be real nice


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Ha ha smrobs, it's like the grass is always greener, eh? 
Smrobs: "It's over 110 degrees, too hot to ride"
Me: "Yeah, well at least it's a dry heat. Over here the temp is only 90, but with the humidity it FEELS like 130, so we have it way worse"
Smrobs: :?:? "Well..."
Me: At least in a dry heat you can breathe!"
Smrobs::-| "I don't think you know what you're talking about.."
Me :"You guys have it so easy in Texas. It never rains there!"
Smrobs::-x "It's called drought!"
Me: "Yeah, it sucks here because it is muddy!"
Smrobs: :evil::evil::evil:

What do you think.... Too much time on my hands?? lol


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i pretty much always ride no matter how hot/humid. i think you really have to take it from your horse and what they are used to and their level of condition. i live in wisconsin and its really humid here, the past week we've had heat index of 104 ! thats crazy, because it never gets that hot here ! i rode all the horses and they were fine.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I try to ride early in the morning, or when the sun has started to set, when it is cooler out.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The only time I don't ride is if I'm too uncomfortable due to the humidity. When we trail ride, we are usually under the shade of trees and there are plenty of places to water a horse if they want. We don't canter as much but will still do 3 to 5 hour rides.

Ever hear of a cowboy who can't work because it's too hot (or cold either)?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

iridehorses said:


> Ever hear of a cowboy who can't work because it's too hot (or cold either)?


We 'cowboys' would not of competed here on Tuesday. Too dangerous for horses and cattle. Air temp was 102, heat index higher than that. Wind was blowing hard. Anything you drank was absorbed and used (you can all think on how we know that . . .)

Last night when we did compete, 70 something, windy and folks were back in long sleeved shirts and vests.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> Ever hear of a cowboy who can't work because it's too hot (or cold either)?


Who cares about _*cowboy*_, iride! We care about the *horse*! 

smrobs, I'd love to exchange your temp + humid for mine. :wink: We have heat wave in effect here yesterday and today. My horses were wet just hiding in shed (I did wash them yesterday and will have to do it today again). No riding of course. It's actually hard to breath with the high humidity and that's the worst part (plus heavy sweat of course).


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

What I would kill to ride in long sleeves and vests. It'd be better than having to ride in shorts and a tanktop to just be comfortable and having to run out for water every 2 minutes. Ugh. 

Yeah, me I normally don't care (I just watch my breathing) but, if my horse has way to much sweat on him or I feel him all "ehhhh mom please" i don't push him. I am probably going to give him a hose down today and maybe try to ride. 

Normally, on our breaks when we ride we stand in the shade and I walk him out in the shady areas so we can both take a breather. Beau is in good shape now though so, I have nothing to worry about even if I do.

Kitten_Val we have a heat wave here too. Today is 95* but, it feels like 100*


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Around here it's often hot (95+) and humid (50%+) in the summer, so I tend to ride in the early morning, but here is a good rule of thumb that I've followed for years...

A good rule of thumb when assessing how the heat will affect your workout is to measure the Heat Stress Index (HSI). If the sum of the temperature in degrees Fahrenheit plus the percent of humidity totals less than 120, all systems are “go.” If the sum is greater than 150, particularly if humidity contributes to more than half of this number, your horse’s natural cooling mechanisms will be compromised. You should consider lowering the intensity of your workout, shortening the length of time, or riding later in the day. If the HSI is greater than 180, a horse cannot regulate his core body temperature naturally, so he should not be forced to work. For instance, if it is 100 degrees with 80 percent humidity, leave your horse in a shaded paddock with plenty of cool, clean drinking water and go have a cold drink yourself.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll ride as long as I'm comfortable. If I'm uncomfortable, why let the horse be uncomfortable? To me the perfect temp would be 75 F with a slight breeze. I wouldn't want to work at temps above 90, so I don't make my horses do it.

I think, as far as a specific temp to not ride at, it depends on what they are used to.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

If I didn't ride when the heat index wasn't a triple digits I wouldn't ride for most of the summer and then some! It's been in the upper 90's for the past 2 weeks with a few days with a high of 100 already. Most horses can acclimate, as can people, but that doesn't stop me from trying to ride as early in the morning as I can, watching to see how hard my horse is working, and spending quite a bit of time cooling off (walking in the shade, long bath with vetrolin, etc)


----------



## RamonaHaskin (Jun 28, 2014)

I go by the signs of the horse. If the horse is acclimated I would ride and watch for excess sweating and heavy breathing. I usually get a lot more uncomfortable in the heat than he is.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

And a few short months ago we were discussing when is it to cold to ride......lol.....while there was snow on the ground and wind chills of negative_____(fill in the blank).

On really hot days, I ride to the swimming hole, with a few beers in My saddle bag. I put on my swim trunks, stripped the saddle off my horse and I float around my horse while he takes a snooze in the water.

Can't do that when it is too cold outside. Rather have the heat!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

95F? That's too hot for me, unless we are walking through a creek or lake, or shaded forest trails.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I figure I'm the weak link, not my horse. I don't like to be out in full sun when it is in the mid 80's. That's hot for me. 

But when I lived in Phoenix I would ride on 120 degree days. I would go to the barn about an hour before dark and trail ride in the dark. 

Now we are up in the mountains and I am spoiled. 85 is too hot for me. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, Ware, I'm the same way with summer temps the way most of ya'll are with winter temps. If I didn't ride when it was over 95, I wouldn't ride for most of the summer, but I think you are a lot more humid than we are down here. Today is _extremely_ humid for this area because of the rain last night and it's standing at 54% right now.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Lately it's been around 110 degrees here. Personally I think it's way too hot to ride. Like most have said, if it's too hot for me it's too how for my horse. It doesn't help that Angel naturally sweats a lot. So when it's really hot it's even worse. She also has an issue with not drinking enough, even with electrolytes. So pretty much during the summer I don't ride. I would ride in the evening or morning if we didn't have really bad mosquitoes. 

A week ago I was up in Williams and the temp there was like 85 degrees. Everyone was complaining how hot it was. I just looked at them like they were crazy lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, thundering, I just spent a week in the mountains of CO where the daily highs were lower than the nightly lows here. They were averaging 75-80 in the days and one night it was cold enough to see my breath :shock:. All the resident folks up there were in shorts and tank tops...and there I was in jeans and a hoodie. I definitely got some funny looks :lol:.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm with smrobs if I didn't ride over 95 then I wouldn't be able to ride in the summer. I personally am happiest between 90-100 deg but I don't like it past 100 so I won't in the the triple digits much. But I also try to get in the river as much as I can in the summer. 

Yesterday for example it was 97-98 and we did almost 12 miles no problem. We both get a little sunburned him on the nose and me on the shoulders but we do ok in the heat!


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

The way I see it, is that my horse stands in the sun all day. He has shade, but only occasionally hangs out there. He's used to the heat. He plays in the heat and never comes into the a/c like I do.

I live in the a/c. I work in the a/c. I can't handle the heat, I can't even stand in the sun for 5 minutes here without being extremely uncomfortable and sweating like a... horse lol

If I want to go ride in the summer, I will because I know I'll be done way before he is in any danger


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I ride in the early morning or after dusk in the summer. The local gymkhana switches schedules too. In the summer they run the events in the evening, and in the winter it's usually during the day.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

In southern Arizona, I find myself limited more by the intensity of the sunlight than the heat. By 6 PM, the temp may be 98 still, but the sun is low enough that it doesn't feel hot to me. But at 11 AM, it might be 95...and unbearable. I sometimes go jogging at midday, and I wear a loose, long sleeve cotton shirt with my shorts and sneakers, plus a wide rim boonie cap. I can handle the temperature, but the sunlight will overwhelm me.

I don't know if the horses feel the same way, but they seem to. Regardless of air temperature, they are perkier in the evening.


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

Humidity feels worse to us, but dry heat is much more dangerous. You dehydrate a lot faster and are typically less aware of it. It is easy to forget (or not realize, if you aren't familiar with dry heat) how quickly it can become dangerous and how much water you need to drink to avoid landing yourself in the hospital with heatstroke or worse. There are a lot of heat-related deaths here but somehow people still manage to underestimate it.

I typically ride early in the mornings to try to avoid the heat as much as possible. I'd like to say that I won't ride when the temperature is supposed to be 110 or greater but we have so many of those days that it really isn't practical. I'm just extremely careful with myself and my horse and make sure that I am very aware of what we have been doing and how long we have been doing it.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

for me to hot to ride is 102 and anything above.

I live in az and i can get heat stroke from being out side for over 20 min. I can handle humidity (and like it) but not dry heat. In a dry heat its like i hoped out of the shower and never dried because im sweating. I will be drenched in sweat out here almost instantly. its horrible. My horse gets the summers off because i cant handle them, and im an az native.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Now that they're home I can ride when it's cooler. I have asthma that gets worse with humidity so if I can't breath I don't ride. I'm very thankful though that I built my little arena where I did because it's in full shade before 8 am and again after 5:30 PM. I also have a couple trees in there that we can rest under. It's been working out well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't ask my horses to do anything I wouldn't want to do. So if it's 40 out in the winter I'm not going to go for a ride. If it is over 90 in the summer, I'm not going to go for a ride or even a hand walk or anything. I'm uncomfortable in the heat and often in the summer they will be sweating just standing the pasture. I'm not about to ask them to exercise when I wouldn't be willing to.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

40 in the winter is perfect temps to ride. 10 or less is when we don't ride
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

I ride almost everyday when your training and breaking horses there are really no days off except for Sunday. I've never had a problem even working horses in a training program yeah I might be pouring sweat but there's work to be done and people counting on you to give them a good broke horse in return


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Where I live our summer temps are anywhere from 90-110. 
At a horse show today it was around 100. It was awful. I won't ride when it's hotter than 100. Sometimes I'll trailer out to the pArk and go on a trail ride in the shade down to the creek or something. 
But all work or training rides stop for me when it hits 100
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been in AZ for almost 15 years, but anything above 100 is still too hot to ride for me. I think I'll never get used to the 'dry heat' . I sometimes ride in the arena just before dark, but I am not comfortable taking my boy out on the trail in the dark yet. My goal is to join a small group for moonlight rides in the future.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Shadowrider, moonlit rides are a lot of fun, but it does take a level of trust in your horse and your own ability that can be difficult to obtain. You'll get there and have a ton of fun.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

When the sweat won't evaporate from the horse, even with a good breeze, horse will be a LOT hotter than if the sweat evaporates quickly. The evaporation of the sweat is what makes you cooler. If the sweat just sits there and builds up, you get hotter and hotter. Don't YOU feel cooler as the sweat dries in the breeze? If the horse is standing in the shade already soaked in sweat, it's too hot to ride.


----------



## nyancat (Jun 30, 2014)

it's really just based on how you feel. if it's really hot you can just do a short and light ride. rinsing the horse off afterwards also helps a lot. if your horse is sweating in it's stall or pasture maybe ride inside or in shade if possible.


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

Smrobs, you're right - I don't trust my abilities yet. My horse is relatively young (7) and I am a newbie. Once we have our horses at home, we will try to ride daily - except for the hot summer months - and get to where we need to be. I have high hopes I will have the courage for moonlight rides next year!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We've had a few rides in the dark. Not really by choice because we stayed out too long. At least the horses knew the way back and all we had to do was control their speed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

20oC which is apparently 68F and I am dying from the heat and the ponies are sweating. A couple of months ago it got up to 24oC which for up here is rare even in summer and the shetlands still had their full coats the poor guys were not at all happy. That said 15oC (59) with no wind is boiling, to me anyway.
I think I have lived in Shetland too long.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm naturally cold and have a lower average body temp. I would be putting on my jacket in your temps, rbarlo32!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just wish it would hurry up and be fall.................


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 3, 2014)

It is not the horse you should worry about, it's you. You can get heat stroke. Just ensure your horse is properly cooled down afterward and only ride for about 30-60 minutes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

My average body temperature is a degree or so lower than normal (thyroid), so I have to be very cautious about not riding over about 100 because I just won't _feel_ the heat. I usually forget to drink, too, and get very dehydrated. I have had more than a few heat-related mishaps . . . Mostly while at the barn. Jumping off a horse to vomit and then pass out isn't a fun time. So yeah, 100 is my hard line. Maybe that's why I'm moving to Montana? Haha!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> I would not have a problem doing a leisurely ride in a dry heat, if there is some cover from extended sun duration. For example, I would ride in the woods where there is lots of shade.
> Hm, maybe a perfect day for a beach ride/swim!


 Sadly most of the drier climates don't have much in the way of "woods" as the climate doesn't support them .


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

It depends on the horse. My mare I will ride in any temperature, I just tailor our training to suit the conditions. The gelding knocks up pretty quickly in the heat so I try to avoid working him once temps start reaching 40 (degrees Celsius). 

I don't compete over the summer time though, as we regularly have stretches of 40+ and it inevitably runs late, so there is lots of standing around with very little shade to hide in.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> 20oC which is apparently 68F and I am dying from the heat and the ponies are sweating. A couple of months ago it got up to 24oC which for up here is rare even in summer and the shetlands still had their full coats the poor guys were not at all happy. That said 15oC (59) with no wind is boiling, to me anyway.
> I think I have lived in Shetland too long.


How cold does it get there? If that's as warm as you get, I think I've found the place to move to!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I won't ride in temps over 35oC. The indoor is like a greenhouse, and the outdoor is dust. The trail rides will be mobbed with people enjoying the sun. In fact, unless there is shade (and in quite a few paddocks there weren't) the horses satyed in. They would stand by the gate waiting to come in rather than have their heads in the grass.

The coldest I rode in was -16oC. My horse's whiskers were clumps of ice and I had a red nose by the end. It took a lot longer to warm up and cool off... not worth it. Also, when I moved yards the indoor would freeze at around -10oC.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

It rarely gets bellow freezing not counting wind chill. And the amount of wind varies a lot from a light breeze to hurricane strength winds on a regular basis in winter, autumn and spring.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here it gets to -30C/-20F in winter and 35C/95F in summer. We get a little of everything: cold, heat, snow, rain, wind, and high humidity. At least we haven't had too many tornadoes and should never have hurricane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I usually try to ride about 7:45-8 it's usually cooled off enough that it's still hot however it's bearable. Today it's 109 with 16% humidity and that's been about that lately. If I didn't ride in the triple digits I would never ride, however I will have to start riding early mornings here soon since it's a bit nicer then the evenings. 

King grew up in the az heat so it's nothing new to him in fact he has a huge shades yard but chooses to stand out in the sun on the hot sand over under the trees on the cool grass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here it's pretty hot (usually at least 85) but SUPER humid. Humidity in the 70-80% range, sometimes higher. If I walk outside and can't breathe, and my horse is sweating in the pasture, then no way. We have to tough it out a lot though, or wait until late evening. He always gets a rinse afterwards. 

Today through Saturday, we are in a cool, dry spell. It's about 75 right now with low humidity. Amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

To be exact, 72 degrees with 61% humidity. There's a cloud cover too, and it's actually chilly sitting outside!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

usandpets said:


> Here it gets to -30C/-20F in winter and 35C/95F in summer. We get a little of everything: cold, heat, snow, rain, wind, and high humidity. At least we haven't had too many tornadoes and should never have hurricane.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds about like us if you add 20 degrees to both those numbers; not quite so cold in the winter but hotter in the summer. We don't generally have much humidity but we do have tornadoes yearly (most are small) and the most we ever see from a hurricane is occasionally a spot or two of rain from what remains of the storm after it gets this far inland.

We do get the wind though. This spring was the worst that I can remember; almost daily 40+mph (~65Km ph) and zero moisture so we were having horrible dust and sand storms.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

The other evening I was headed out to go ride after my wife got home from work . This was about 530 . I happened to look at the thermometer and it was at 102.6. I just turned around and went and got a DML( delicious miller lite) and called it. :lol: the humidity was also above 70% so I guess that is my line. Oh and the next few days we'll have a hurricane off the coast to. I don't think well see much from it other than maybe some rain and more humidity.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

We don't actually get hurricanes we get hurricane force winds so wind around 100 mpr. This last winter we had 3 months of constant rain and strong wind always between 40-100 mph with out even a day of nice calm dry weather. I never want another winter like that, apparently it has been the wettest windiest winter in history and for Shetland that is saying something. We also tend to get the tail end of a lot of hurricanes from America their not so bad when they get here around 60-80mph and a bit of rain.
Shetland Climate | Visit.Shetland.org
And I just found this on our humidity, we don't really measure it when talking about the weather. Then again we are a tiny Island in the middle of the ocean so it is always humid.



> Humidity
> 
> The relative humidity typically ranges from 68% (mildly humid) to 97% (very humid) over the course of the year, rarely dropping below 52% (mildly humid) and reaching as high as 100% (very humid).
> 
> The air is driest around December 25, at which time the relative humidity drops below 76% (humid) three days out of four; it is most humid around July 26, exceeding 94% (very humid) three days out of four.


----------

